# exfat без плясок с бубном как сделать?

## Amon2501

Есть ли способ сделать монтирование exfat устройств так же просто, как это происходит с обычной флешкой например в fat32? То есть БЕЗ выяснений какую букву ему присвоило при подключении и без ручных команд в консоли каждый раз. Вставил - нажал - примонтировано. Например есть готовые правила для udev или какую нибудь прогу для кед поставить?

----------

## SPRATAY

 *Amon2501 wrote:*   

> Есть ли способ сделать монтирование exfat устройств так же просто, как это происходит с обычной флешкой например в fat32? То есть БЕЗ выяснений какую букву ему присвоило при подключении и без ручных команд в консоли каждый раз. Вставил - нажал - примонтировано. Например есть готовые правила для udev или какую нибудь прогу для кед поставить?

 

если флешку каждый раз не форматируешь fstab наверное будет не плохое решение через уникальный номер

----------

